# Would anyone like to play "guess the breed"?



## miyumiyu (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello! I recently adopted this beautiful little girl from someone who was trying to rehome her. From what I was told, he was having a hard time with it because no one wanted her because she was a mixed breed and not pedigreed. 

Obviously I think that's ridiculous, who could say no to a cute little ball of fluff like this? I was curious if anyone could hazard a guess at her parentage though, just for curiosity's sake. She's got lop ears and is pretty small, and also fuzzy. I thought maybe Holland Lop and Lionhead, but she doesn't really seem to be structured like a Holland, and I don't know that I'd call her fur mane-like.

Her paws are so tiny compared to my Flemish. I can't get over how cute she is.


----------



## Channahs (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm guessing mini-lop and lion-head. She looks a lot like my son's new girl except his has no lion head. Nonetheless she is adorable!


----------



## majorv (Dec 22, 2014)

Do you know how old she is and her weight? I can see the Lionhead but you may have to be satisfied with the other half being 'lop'. May be hard to tell whether it's holland or mini until she's an adult...maybe not even then.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 22, 2014)

She's super cute :inlove:


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 22, 2014)

I am guessing lionhead or even jeresy wooly with a mini or holland lop of some kind. Regardless she is irresistable!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 22, 2014)

She is cute! People are starting to breed rabbits called lionlops because pet owners think they're cute. I would guess that is what she is. It looks like it's already a recognized breed in the UK. I'm not sure if a holland or mini is used though


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2014)

very cute--looks like a lion/lop to us.


----------



## Beesandbuns (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like one of the lionheads that were competeing with the upright ear carriage lionheads to me (if you can get your hands on the ARBA Standard of Perfection it should have the lion-head duel ear carriage policy in it describing what I'm talking about.)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 19, 2015)

Beesandbuns said:


> Looks like one of the lionheads that were competeing with the upright ear carriage lionheads to me (if you can get your hands on the ARBA Standard of Perfection it should have the lion-head duel ear carriage policy in it describing what I'm talking about.)



The current SOP doesn't have lionheads in it yet unless you added the addendum in it by hand. The new standard is going to be released next year that will include them.


----------



## Beesandbuns (Apr 30, 2015)

While it doesn't have lionheads in it yet, the lionhead dual carriage rule is under the section of the SOP that covers how to go about getting a new breed or variety recognized.


----------

